# 85 MK2 cis 8v bigger bore throttle body



## RockstarNoguitar1987 (Dec 10, 2008)

anyone know where i can find a big bore throttle body for the old 8v cis? i was offered one on here a couple months back but computer was fried so had to save for a new one so i could talk to you ppl


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 85 MK2 cis 8v bigger bore throttle body (RockstarNoguitar1987)*

You don't need one. Earlier VW's (MK1s) had smaller throttle bodies and could benefit from a bigger throttle body, the throttle body you were offered was probably intended for a MK1. The MK2 has a considerably larger throttle body, then the MK1, pretty big enough for most applications.


----------



## dubblicious (Aug 24, 2007)

http://www.scientificrabbit.com/node/24
read and learn


----------



## RockstarNoguitar1987 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: (dubblicious)*

how yhe hell does that help thats for mk1 this is mk2 8v


----------



## eightwaysanta (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (RockstarNoguitar1987)*

Ya if its a stock motor I don't think you'll benifit much from a larger TB unless you have some kind of forced induction. I thought neuspeed or autotech had these back in the day?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (eightwaysanta)*

The Neuspeed throttle bodies were for the MK1s, they are EXACTLY the same size as an MK2 throttle body.


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

I had to do I slight modification to the mk2 linkage for it accept mk1 linkage. As to it making no difference, it most definitely does!!! It gives way better throttle response and I think better drive-ability also!


----------



## eightwaysanta (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (iamdagerman)*

Weird since your replacing the TB with the same size stock one. Maybe your secondary on your original one wasn't opening up all the way, linkages tend to sieze up on the secondary.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (eightwaysanta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eightwaysanta* »_Weird since your replacing the TB with the same size stock one. 

No he wasn't, an 89 Cabby is a MK1, complete with the smaller secondary.
BTW, the MK1 has a 44mm secondary, the MK2 has a 52mm secondary.


----------

